# Killies Import > Non-Killie Segment >  My fishes

## Green Baron

Recently I took some photo of my fishes. You can see them in my Fish Gallery here. These are some of the fishes I have in my tank :

Blue RainbowFish - Melanotaenia praecox 








Odessa Barb

----------


## stormhawk

Nice shots Gan, rainbowfishes are fast fish so you got some skills there.  :Very Happy:  

I like the praecox but I won't keep them because they're nippy and they tend to bully smaller fishes. You should try and find some Glossolepis incisus. Those are nice blood-red fishes.

The rainbows are mop spawners but seeing that you've identified the species, I suppose you have a guidebook on your hands.  :Smile: 

By the way, I think the Odessa barb is suspected to be a species in itself and originating from Myanmar. I think Choy has more info.

----------


## dageti

Gan,
you have such beautiful rainbows. and Jianyang is right about the pictures, I've never been able to get a decent shot of my threadfins because all they do is dart about. hats off!

the blue ones are my second favourite after the threadfins (which are the reason that I decided to buy a tank in the first place), I love the blue-green iridescence and bright red fin edges. I am sorry to hear that they are bullies and fin nippers. I've always seen them described as peaceful schooling fishes, just like most rainbows. I wanted to keep some with my threadfins so bad and I just saw some gorgeous specimens at a local store (pricey though).

_Glossolepis_ species are beauties, too, but they are way too large for my tank when fully grown up.

here is an excellent site about rainbows, most likely you know about it but just in case:

http://members.optushome.com.au/chelmon/index.htm

slightly OT aside: Gan, I saw a pic of one of those spiky snails in your gallery, I have a couple of those, too (one pic in my album). we identified them as _Clithon corona_ but we're not sure and they're listed, weirdly enough, as '_Ampullaria_ sp.' in suppliers' order lists. how are they known in Singapore?

regards,

francesco

----------


## Piscesgirl

Those pictures really accent the metalic colors of the fish -- beautiful!

----------


## Green Baron

> Nice shots Gan, rainbowfishes are fast fish so you got some skills there.


Jianyang,
They are pretty and showy fish. I actually find them quite easy to photograph. The trifasciata is the easiest, they move slowly and sometimes stay stationary for more than 10s while the praecox is more difficult as they hardly stay still.




> I like the praecox but I won't keep them because they're nippy and they tend to bully smaller fishes. You should try and find some Glossolepis incisus. Those are nice blood-red fishes.


 Do they ? They are smaller than the other two species and so far have not nip my other fishes. I hope they don't !




> By the way, I think the Odessa barb is suspected to be a species in itself and originating from Myanmar. I think Choy has more info.


They are pretty but they nip my plants and keep pulling out my newly planted _E. tenellus_ and glosso. I am really frustrated with their behaviour and I think I may have to pass them to my friend who have a tank full of Odessa barbs.




> Gan, 
> you have such beautiful rainbows. and Jianyang is right about the pictures, I've never been able to get a decent shot of my threadfins because all they do is dart about. hats off!


Francesco,
Thanks, I have just started keeping rainbow fish and they are great fish for planted tank. 




> the blue ones are my second favourite after the threadfins (which are the reason that I decided to buy a tank in the first place), I love the blue-green iridescence and bright red fin edges. I am sorry to hear that they are bullies and fin nippers. I've always seen them described as peaceful schooling fishes, just like most rainbows. I wanted to keep some with my threadfins so bad and I just saw some gorgeous specimens at a local store (pricey though).


I prefer the bosemani and trifasciata(threadfins?). They are not that expensive here. The blue one cost ~US$1 and there other two cost about US$3.




> slightly OT aside: Gan, I saw a pic of one of those spiky snails in your gallery, I have a couple of those, too (one pic in my album). we identified them as Clithon corona but we're not sure and they're listed, weirdly enough, as 'Ampullaria sp.' in suppliers' order lists. how are they known in Singapore?


This snail is known as 'Horn Snail' in Singapore. I have no idea what is their true Id and we know we can't trust the names in the supplier's list. The best bet is to get some from the university to ID it. I'll see if I can find someone from the local university to ID this snail. BTW, do you know where does this snail come from ?

----------


## stormhawk

Using an online site and comparing information regarding these horned snails, they are indeed a _Clithon_ species. Only thing is whether the species name is corona or coronata. Either way they stand for a crown so the spiky horns are like its "crown". I think they are Indonesian in origin.

----------

